# Hanseaten-Dialer: Strafbefehl für Hamburger HAS-Chef



## sascha (7 Juni 2005)

*Hanseaten-Dialer: Strafbefehl für Hamburger HAS-Chef
*
Die groß angelegte Betrugs-Welle mit Rechnungen der Firma Hanseatische Abrechnungssysteme (HAS) hat jetzt zu ersten juristischen Konsequenzen geführt. Das Amtsgericht Hamburg-St. Georg verhängte Medienberichten zufolge gegen ein Mitglied der so genannten Skandinavien-Connection einen Strafbefehl über ein Jahr Freiheitsstrafe auf Bewährung wegen gewerbsmäßigen Betrugs in Tateinheit mit Datenveränderung. Der 40-Jährige dürfte freilich nur ein kleines Rädchen im Getriebe gewesen sein. Die Hintermänner der Abzocke sind mitsamt ihrer Beute möglicherweise längst über alle Berge. 

Die Firma HAS hatte Anfang des Jahres 2004 über 200.000 Rechnungen verschickt, in denen sie von den Empfängern jeweils 69,95 Euro für ein angeblich abgeschlossenes Erotik-Abonnement forderte. Tatsächlich steckte hinter diesen vermeintlichen Abonnements ein illegaler Dialer, wie Dialerschutz.de schon damals schnell herausfand. Dieser „Hanseaten-Dialer“ startete beim Klicken von Werbebannern oder bestimmten Buttons auf Internetseiten automatisch und wählte sich über eine Frankfurter Festnetznummer (069) ein. Über Rückverfolgung gelangte die Firma dann an die Adressen der Betroffenen und schickte ihnen die Rechnung ins Haus. Standen die Opfer nicht im Telefonbuch, erhielten sie Anrufe, bei denen unter Vorwänden die Adresse abgefragt wurde. Ende Februar 2004 schritt schließlich die Regulierungsbehörde für Telekommunikation und Post (Reg TP) gegen dieses Geschäftsmodell ein. Nachdem sich etliche Betroffene beschwert hatten, verbot sie der HAS mit Bescheid vom 26. Februar 2004 die Rechnungslegung und das Inkasso (wir berichteten).

Doch bis dann auch die Kripo zuschlug, hatten die Hintermänner der so genannten Skandinavien-Connection ihre Beute längst im Trockenen. Skandinavien-Connection deshalb, weil die Firma Hanseatische Abrechnungssysteme nur ein Arm eines zumindest europaweiten Netzwerks von Firmen sein dürfte, deren Drahtzieher in Dänemark und Spanien sitzen. Auch Unternehmen wie die Hamburger Forderungsmanagement (HFM) oder die Digital Web Media Ltd., die mit einer ähnlichen Masche arbeiteten, werden zu diesem Abzocker-Geflecht gerechnet. Und tatsächlich geht die federführende Staatsanwaltschaft Hamburg davon aus, dass das erbeute Geld von der Bande längst in Sicherheit gebracht wurde. Auf bis zu vier Millionen Euro wird der Schaden geschätzt. Das Geld dürfte mittlerweile auf Offshore-Konten irgendwo in der Südsee liegen, räumen die Behörden ein. „Da werden wir wohl nicht mehr dran kommen“, zitierte heise.de heute den zuständigen Dezernenten bei der Staatsanwaltschaft, Rüdiger Spendel.

Der jetzt per Strafbefehl verurteilte 40-Jährige hatte den Ermittlungen zufolge als Geschäftsführer der Hamburger HAS gearbeitet. Er habe ein festes Gehalt bezogen und sei nicht an den Gewinnen der Abzocker beteiligt gewesen. Der geständige Mann habe den Strafbefehl akzeptiert und angekündigt, sich für die weiteren Ermittlungen als Zeuge zur Verfügung zu stellen, hieß es. Derzeit wird laut Staatsanwaltschaft noch gegen sechs weitere mutmaßliche Bandenmitglieder ermittelt. Ob darunter auch die eigentlichen Drahtzieher der Betrugswelle sind, blieb zunächst unbekannt.


----------



## Der Jurist (8 Juni 2005)

Immerhin ein Anfang. Mühsam ernährt sich das Eichhörnchen springend von Ast zu Ast.


----------



## Antidialer (8 Juni 2005)

Leider ein Witz. Auch wenn er nur ein kleiner Fisch war, so dürfte er doch als Geschäftsführer genauen Einblick in die Betrügerein gehabt haben und aktiv daran beteiligt gewesen sein. Hier hätte das Gericht mit einer entsprechenden Strafe dafür sorgen können, das die Drahtzieher nicht mehr so leicht an Strohmänner kommen wie bisher. Genau so müsste massiv gegen die Inkassobüttel und Rechtsverdreher der Betrüger vorgegangen werden, die, im vollen Bewustsein, das es sich um betrügerische Forderungen handelt, diese dennoch mit aller Gewalt einzuziehen versuchen.

Vor allem müsste auch massiv gegen die wahren Hintermänner vorgegangen werden. Wozu haben wir denn schon das vereinte Europa, Interpol und co, wenn sich die Drahtzieher weiterhin im europäischen Ausland in Sicherheit wiegen können? 

Aber die Vermutung liegt nahe, das hier von staatlicher Stelle gnädig weggesehen wird. Wer weiß, wo die Drahtzieher noch überall ihre Leute sitzen haben. So schleppend und zäh, wie die Ermittlungen und die Strafverfolgung in dieser Sache vor sich geht, geht da einiges nicht mit rechten Dingen zu.


----------



## Captain Picard (8 Juni 2005)

Hier gings doch nur um 4 Mio. und dafür ist das ziemlich schnell gelaufen , bei 1,1 Milliarden 
geht es  es jetzt schon fast 10 Jahre...
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=10477
http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/0,1518,358776,00.html 


> 1,1 Milliarden Euro fordern 113 Banken, Leasinggesellschaften
> und Einzelpersonen in einer Amtshaftungsklage von Baden-Württemberg.


cp


----------



## Anonymous (28 September 2005)

*Game-Over, Mr. Morten S. P.*



			
				Antidialer schrieb:
			
		

> Vor allem müsste auch massiv gegen die wahren Hintermänner vorgegangen werden. Wozu haben wir denn schon das vereinte Europa, Interpol und co, wenn sich die Drahtzieher weiterhin im europäischen Ausland in Sicherheit wiegen können?


Geht doch, siehe http://www.teltarif.de/forum/s13023/48-1.html


----------

